# Venison sausage



## seashell (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everyone. Ive got some deer sausage here and wondering how I should cook it on the BBQ. I know it should be cooked slow but how can I tell when its done? And would it be good wrapped in bacon when almost finished?
I love BBQing but never done wild game before. 

Sean


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2007)

We just tried out first deer sausage.  Boy was it spicy HOT!!!!
I would think the bacon addition would depend on the flavor of your
sausage.  The stuff  we have would taste horried with bacon but... 
yours might be great.

I'm not sure about bbqing it.  I've cooked all mine on the stove.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 26, 2007)

I have only cooked it in a pan with oil and eaten it that way or tossed it in some spaghetti sauce.  It really depends on how much pork (and spices) were added as to the texture and taste, but I would _think_ grilling it would dry it out too much and not give you what you're looking for.  Save the bacon for wrapping around shrimp or scallops  
Or, try it and let us know


----------



## seashell (Apr 26, 2007)

*worked great*

slow cooked on BBQ with BBQ sauce...
no bacon this time..
tasted great!
but I did slice them in half to make sure they were cooked through


----------

